# New Toro Super Recycler Mower!



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow! What a freaking mower! :nod: :nod:

So here's the story behind this one.

Guy posts ad on offerup for *$250* for a _brand "new" _*Toro Super Recycler*, never used. _Really?_ Come on.. So I message him anyway, maybe $200 will take this used *but* taken care of Toro.

Not the case - so this guy lives about 6 miles from where I'm working for the day, so we meet up 1hr later, and I bring cash with me. (I have my work truck)

Super nice guy, VA, and he swears it's brand new - so I'm like ok - I'd like to come by whenever it's convenient for you (since I'm already working the area) and I'd like to take a look.. No problem.

This guy wins this mower in a church raffle, never used it (has lawn guys, retired VA), never even completed attaching the mulching unit/part whatever. Paperwork in sealed Toro bag, etc. No oil or gas in this engine - it's new (even smells new, no gas or oil stains or smells).

Says he wants to donate the proceeds for the sale, back to his church, since they need the funds, to pay the rent/mortgage whatever - pay bills. I gave him $280 and asked if he could donate a portion on me and gave him one of my business cards. Really great day...

Sorry for my amateurish photo's, but I know ya'll appreciate fine tools of any kind!! - I try!!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome find. Great of you to donate some extra to his cause as well. That will pay dividends for you in the future no doubt. Enjoy the new mower!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Awesome find. Great of you to donate some extra to his cause as well. That will pay dividends for you in the future no doubt. Enjoy the new mower!


It just felt right - I do like to donate to local charities, as well as wounded warriors/soldiers/families, (time and money) and I really feel about about 6-7 months of wanting this mower, as cheesy as it sounds, the RIGHT opportunity presented itself today, and my father was released from the hospital/rehab yesterday, and I'm having an amazing weekend, things have become fortunate for me at this time, and giving back to the community, is first and foremost important to me and my beliefs.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome story, congratulations!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

&#128591;&#128077;&#128591;&#128077;


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Brackin4au said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome find. Great of you to donate some extra to his cause as well. That will pay dividends for you in the future no doubt. Enjoy the new mower!
> ...


Very cool... livin' right pays off


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

wow.you should see the garbage on offer up in Cali.people will ask the moon for their old socks and underwear.please do a review as i have always been curious about the super recycler but dont find a lot of reviews on them.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Great little story! Hope you get good service out of your find.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

How the mulching quality? Have you used the Honda hrx or Toro Timemaster and if so how does it compare? Lastly, how do you like the personal pace propeller system?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

macdawg said:


> How the mulching quality? Have you used the Honda hrx or Toro Timemaster and if so how does it compare? Lastly, how do you like the personal pace propeller system?


Have to get back to you on some of this -

I have a Honda HRR model, so the system is the same, the blades are the same, the deck and some controls are a little different. I will be able to compare the two, but I need more mowing time w/ the Toro.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome find!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Today's cut - few min ago. Cut at 3.75" cut. Not a cut I'm used to - Honda goes 3.5" or 4".

The Toro is 3.75" and 4.25". Definitely looking forward to maintaining 4.25" during the summer.

Different machine. Definitely have to learn the personal pace system, WAY different than the Honda system I'm used to. But very nice indeed.

Back yard still needs a lot of work this year, but I am seeing results already. I need more water, as of today, and lots of RGS/Humic12 throw downs this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

Sweet, keep us posted with your thoughts on this mower and good pics. Looking at those blades of grass it gives a clean cut.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

@iFisch3224 how are you liking the Super Recycler? How does it compare to your HRR?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice mower! And even BETTER story!


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice machine! Thanks for sharing. Are those Arizona cypress in your front bed? Those things get huge!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Woo that's a sweet deal! Congrats and enjoy. What do those things normally go for?


----------

